# Birken oder Buchen gegen Algen



## jolantha (12. Juli 2010)

Hi, mein Nachbar kam jetzt damit an, daß ins Wasser gelegte __ Birken oder Buchenzweige gegen Algen helfen sollen ????. Hat da jemand schon Erfahrung mit gemacht. Danke für Antworten. Gruß Jo


----------



## Eugen (12. Juli 2010)

*AW:  Birken oder Buchen gegen Algen*

Hi Jo

Buche enthält relativ viele Gerbstoffe,die das Wasser bräunlich einfärben und so den Algen ein wichtiges Lichtspektrum nehmen.
Selbst immer wieder ausprobiert (auch zwangsweise,da der Nachbar eine Buchenhecke hat und im Herbst viele Blätter in meinem Teich landen )

Bei __ Birke bin ich mir nicht so sicher. Schaden tut sie jedenfalls nicht.


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (12. Juli 2010)

*AW:  Birken oder Buchen gegen Algen*

Da wäre es aber interessant zu wissen was für Buchen?

Eugen, dein Nachbar hat bestimmt eine Haibuchenhecke (Carpinus betulus), die ja nix weiter mit anderen Buchen (Fagus) zu tun haben.


----------



## Schaffi (12. Juli 2010)

*AW:  Birken oder Buchen gegen Algen*

Kann es sein das euer Teich viel Sonne hat? Da würde vielleicht schon ein Sonnensegel helfen, heute haben wir auch eins installiert, mal die Tage sehen was es so bringt. 

Ne schöne Lösung mit dem Pflanzenteich

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## Eugen (12. Juli 2010)

*AW:  Birken oder Buchen gegen Algen*

Hi Mirko

  ich schiebs mal auf die Hitze und einen Schlafentzug seit gestern morgen.


----------



## jolantha (12. Juli 2010)

*AW:  Birken oder Buchen gegen Algen*



Schaffi schrieb:


> Kann es sein das euer Teich viel Sonne hat? Da würde vielleicht schon ein Sonnensegel helfen, heute haben wir auch eins installiert, mal die Tage sehen was es so bringt.
> 
> Ne schöne Lösung mit dem Pflanzenteich
> 
> ...



Hallo, Stefan, Danke für den Tip, aber bei 12m Länge und 8 m Breite ist das schlecht mit Sonnensegel, an der Südseite habe ich ja auch den Wald über Mittag, vom Westen gehts dann schon wieder mit der Sonne


----------



## Prussi (12. Juli 2010)

*AW:  Birken oder Buchen gegen Algen*

Habe es bei unserem "Teichlein" mit der __ Birke aus Nachbars Garten ausprobiert.
Der Teich hat von morgens bis abends Sonne (z.Zt. ja nicht zu knapp) - es klappt!! 
Ich werde jetzt (nach 6 Wochen) mal einen neuen Ast - besser gesagt Zweig - spendieren. Also einfach mal ausprobieren....
LG
Gudrun


----------



## karsten. (12. Juli 2010)

*AW:  Birken oder Buchen gegen Algen*

lasst 
uns Ölzweige ins Wasser legen.......

und übers Wasser laufen 
oder 
wenigstens ein Bisschen teilen ......... 

gibt jemand von den Sehern  bitte auch
eine Dosierung
eine Teichdiagnose
und mögliche Wirkungweise an 


ach kommt   !  


wir diskutieren gern 

nur bitte bitte etwas fundierter !

gibts vorher/nachher Bilder ?

schönabend


----------



## jolantha (12. Juli 2010)

*AW:  Birken oder Buchen gegen Algen*

Hallo Karsten, 
ich hab doch selbst keinen blassen Schimmer , die Frage ist ja auch noch : Mit oder ohne Blätter ???????????? Laß ich die Blätter dran, bring ich damit vielleicht meine Kois um. Ich versuchs dann erst mal ohne Blätter, und wenn mein Teich dann übermorgen algenfrei ist,  , zeige ich Euch ein Bild davon. Gruß Jo


----------



## Zuckerschniss (13. Juli 2010)

*AW:  Birken oder Buchen gegen Algen*

Hallo Jo,

wir haben im letzten Herbst einen recht großen Ast in den Teich gelegt. Sollte den __ Schildkröten diesen Sommer ne Hilfe für den Ausstieg sein. Vom Herbst bis zum Frühjahr hat dieser Ast in einer Art Schleim gelegen (ziemlich viel). 

Das kann für Fische nicht gesund sein (wir haben keine Fische). Die Äste, die schon vorher ausgetrocknet waren und dann erst in den Teich gekommen sind, haben diesen Schleim nicht entwickelt.

Ich würde daher nur abgelagertes Holz nehmen.


----------



## Zuckerschniss (13. Juli 2010)

*AW:  Birken oder Buchen gegen Algen*

Ach ja, ich vergaß:

Algen haben wir trotzdem, allerdings "nur" Fadenalgen.


----------



## jolantha (13. Juli 2010)

*AW:  Birken oder Buchen gegen Algen*

Hallo Zucker,
danke für die Antwort, kann der Schleim eine Ablagerung von Schwebealgen gewesen sein ???


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (13. Juli 2010)

*AW:  Birken oder Buchen gegen Algen*

Hi Jolantha und Zuckerschniss

nee, das glibbrige sind u.a. Bakterienkolonien.

Laub (vor allem __ Eichen- Buche-, __ Walnuß) gibt Huminstoffe ans Wasser ab (aber, nur trockenes Laub verwenden - Herbstlaub. Sonst freuen sich Algen erst mal über den zugeführten "Dünger". Grünes Laub enthält ja noch alles was an Nährstoffen drin produziert wurde. Und, nur 1-2 handvoll Laub auf nen 50qm3 Teich bringt nicht viel, da müssen größere Mengen her). Das Wasser wird dadurch bräunlich (nimmt Licht) und wird auch angesäuert (viele Algen mögen kein saures Wasser). Auch werden dadurch vielerlei Keime gedrückt (daher wird es auch gerne in der Aquaristik benutzt)

MfG Frank


----------



## Zuckerschniss (13. Juli 2010)

*AW:  Birken oder Buchen gegen Algen*

Hallo Jo, 

ich muss Frank da zustimmen, das waren definitiv keine Algen. Mit Fischen im Teich hätte ich das auch nicht ausprobiert.

Gruss Ellen


----------



## MarioNino (13. Juli 2010)

*AW:  Birken oder Buchen gegen Algen*

Auch mal mitblättere 

Als alter Aquarianer bin ich ein absoluter "Blattfetischist" gg

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/27483

Blätter werden bereits seit längerem in der Aquaristik verwendet um Laichverpilzung, Fischkrankheiten  und auch Algenwuchs vorzubeugen. Natürlich auch hier alles mit Maß und Ziel.

In einigen wenigen Fällen werden auch grüne, sprich frische Blätter, Äste und Rinde verwendet, dies allerdingst meist in eigenen Quarantänebecken.

Link findet ihr oben

LG Mario


----------

